# RIP Batman



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Adam West has died at 88. His rep said that he died after a short battle with leukemia.

My Batman story. The little girl from down the street, six years old, came to play with Brit. She stayed until after dark, so I walked her home. One of the local stores was having a grand opening and they had search lights to attract people. Little Randi looked up in the sky, pointed and said, "Look, someone's calling Batman!". I was so tickled. To be young and believe anything in the world is possible. I'll miss you Adam. The cheesiest batman of them all. 

I just saw on the news he was the first Batman.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Cheesy and campy, but we loved him as kids.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Just saw the news, may the original caped crusader Rest In Peace.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)




----------



## BillsThrills (Jun 12, 2017)

Scariest thing to happen this year. Never forget Adam We, the man that was a tomato.


----------



## Auberginer (Jun 28, 2016)

RIP best batman


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Rest In Peace Adam West. You were the first Batman I got to know. You'll alway be there, "Same Bat Time, Same Bat Channel" to me.


----------

